

Should We Deprecate WWW? 9 of the World's Top 10 Websites Don't Seem To Think So - rapidstuff
http://marketingly.com/www-in-url/
Is this worth emulating? 9 of the top 10 largest websites in the world default to www.domain.com.
======
amoeba
The use of www is incongruous with the idea that the text before your domain
name is a subdomain. The URL format I expect is
(protocol)://[credentials@][subdomain].(domain) and www breaks this.

~~~
alain94040
I don't think it breaks the URL format. In your domain, you could presumably
have plenty of services, one of them being a web server, handled by a machine
on the "www" subdomain. In practice, the only service anyone cares about is
the web and so "www." has become redundant.

I'm all for getting rid of the "www" prefix. But I'm sure someone at Google
researched it and found that 1% of older consumers are scared when they don't
see the magic three letters. 1% means $100M in lost revenue, so the www stays.

For now.

